# Custom Fuzz & Distortion Builds Available - keto mfg. est. 2010



## keto (May 23, 2006)

*Currently Available as of July 7, 2010*

-Square Wave Generator - see post #38
-Bender, see post #39 and another one post 40
-Hairy Eyeball (Fuzzrite) see posts #30 & #31
-Modified 'One Knob Fuzz' see post #35
-Badger - Rat with LM308 & 3 way clipping switch see post 42


*keto mfg. est. 2010 - Custom Fuzz & Distortion Pedals*

As some of you will know, I've been building my own pedals for a few months now. I enjoy this hobby, and thought I might offer up a completely custom shop approach to a few circuits I like.


All circuits are hand built on perf board.
High quality components are used, like Switchcraft open or Neutrik enclosed jacks.
I use 24 guage wire, which is heavier than typical. Reduces breakage.
Finishes are fully customizable for colour. Typically 6-8 coats of paint. **UPDATE MAY 24 2010 - I have purchased a quantity of pre-painted/powder coated boxes from Pedal Parts Plus and will primarily be using those for the time being.
I finish them with a very thick clearcoat, several coats and then baked. Because of the thickness of the clearcoat, sometimes there will be some areas (the sides, NOT the top) with runs - it doesn't detract from the overall look in my opinion! It's just the clear, not the paint itself. See below for illustration.
All are true bypass

Every finished pedal will be essentially a 1-off. There may be thematic carry overs, but I don't expect any 2 pedals will be identical.

There are a couple of categories of stuff I will build, more simple circuits (1-2 knobs, 1-2 transistors) and more complex (tone knobs, multiple circuits, toggle switches for tonal changes, etc.) in 2 price points. All are clones of classic fuzzes and/or distortions. All transistors will be and many other components can be socketed - this allows you to play with gain and tonal changes. 

*BELOW IS A PARTIAL LIST. IF YOU DON'T SEE SOMETHING YOU WANT, PLEASE SEND ME A PM!*

$85 + SHIPPING *INTRODUCTORY OFFER UNTIL JUNE 30, 2010: $85 SHIPPED*

Jordan Bosstone - Mostly considered a fuzz, though really more of an overdrive than a fuzz, kind of like a Rat is sometimes called a fuzz (it sounds nothing like a Rat). 2 knobs, volume and gain/fuzz. High gain (but *not* in a tight, modern/metal way), thick (very thick), no loss of bottom end. Does get more fuzzy with the gain up, though can be overly bright with some amps when cranked. Can be tuned for bass via socketed capacitors. This is absolutely my personal favourite pedal! *Sound clip in post #6*
Fuzzrite/Fuzzbrite - sharp, cutting, square wave. 2 knobs, volume and fuzz. Top end heavy, definite loss of bottom end when engaged - perfect for leads. Or, put larger capacitors in output and have a hairy more rounded fuzz!
Octave Fuzz
Working on a Fuzz Face variant, TBA.

$100 + SHIPPING *INTRODUCTORY OFFER UNTIL JUNE 30, 2010 $100 SHIPPED*

Silicon Tonebender variant - higher gain than your typical Tonebender. Has bias trimmer, no tone knob. Toggle switch for fat. *youtube sample in post #24*
Big Muff, op-amp variant. Can also do transistor variants (Ram's Head, Triangle, Foxey Lady, etc.) but so can a bazillion other builders. Not many offer the op-amp variety.

$125 + SHIPPING *INTRODUCTORY OFFER UNTIL JUNE 30, 2010 $120 SHIPPED*

Roland Bee-Baa - has both a fuzz and a high volume clean booster on board (via separate stomp switch), in an either/or (not both simultaneously) configuration. Bigger box. Fuzz is very high gain, very square wave. Has toggle for mid-scoop of the fuzz. Has vol, sustain (fuzz), tone, booster volume knobs plus the aforementioned scoop switch and dual stomp switches. *youtube sample in post #26*
Rat variant, with 3 way clipping (diodes sym/asym + LED's) and 4th knob for Reutz mod.
Guv'nor - Marshall in a box, 3 way clipping switch, volume + treble + middle + bass + gain knobs. *Sound clip in post 7* (yes, I will redo it one of these days).


Here are some options that will be offered with every build.

input/output jacks placement and type (open or closed)
DC adapter jack yes or no
DC adapter jack placement
battery snap - yes or no (can have both, DC adapter + battery snap) *IF NOT SPECIFIED, I WILL NOT PUT IN A BATTERY SNAP*
LED yes or no - with some of these (Bosstone, Fuzzrite) there will never be a question *grin*. 
LED colour. I usually have red, blue, yellow & orange on hand and prefer orange for most builds. Other colours available.
knob type - typically have at least 5-6 different types on hand
colour of pedal enclosure - or, you can leave that to me 
naming - if you want to call it something else, by all means!
Scheme, theme, whatever. Want something custom on the box? That's the whole idea! Or, trust my artistic judgement 

Customer satisfaction will be important. I won't be asking for payment until completion, and your inspection of pictures of the finished build. When you order, you'll have my personal email and phone number. And I'll give warranty after the fact. This isn't about getting rich (look at the prices!), it's about carrying on a hobby I enjoy. I pledge not to take on more than I can handle, so I won't be doing more than 2-3 a month. I estimate 3-4 weeks typical from order to completion and shipping. That's NOT due to a waiting list, it's due to the custom paint & finishing of the enclosure.

*youtube demos slowly being added, more coming shortly* 

Here are a few completed builds....

























Here's a fuzzy cam (hey, nobody ever accused me of being a pro photog) shot of what I mean by some clearcoat possibly running. Again, to me it doesn't detract from the overall look....the thick clearcoat I use isn't perfectly dead flat in most spots anyways, having a slight waviness to it.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I HAVE TO ASK

What is a Silly Bender?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> I HAVE TO ASK
> 
> What is a Silly Bender?


Silly = Silicon, as in, silicon transistors in the Tonebender  OK, maybe not #1 on my list of all time brilliant ideas, just having some fun with design.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

hey Keto - check your PM's......I'm interested


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

keto said:


> Silly = Silicon, as in, silicon transistors in the Tonebender  OK, maybe not #1 on my list of all time brilliant ideas, just having some fun with design.



Of the cluster, I like the visuals the best on it 


When are you going to get sound samples up of these?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

First clip. Bosstone. Bumped my head on the mic about halfway through, you'll hear it 

AV62RI Tele --> 81 Hiwatt DR504 --> Vox 1x12 w. Celestion Blue --> SM57 --> PA used as a preamp, RCA stereo out into Boss BR864. Used the PA as a preamp as the Boss preamp is overly sensitive to volume. A touch of reverb but no compression or other pre, during, or post recording effects used, no EQing, nothing.

This is a test too of the file hosting system I'm using (FileDen). Let me know if you get ANY sort of popups or other nonsense, and how the speed is. Clip is 8MB and about 6:30 long.

Bosstone1.mp3


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

And a clip for the Marshall Guvnor clone. Not real happy with it, will likely re-record....sounds more compressed than what it does in the room. Guvnor1.mp3


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Any considerations for germanium transistor fuzz pedals?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> Any considerations for germanium transistor fuzz pedals?


Nope, not going to go to the trouble of trying to source them and testing and sorting them.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Finished up the BeeBaa, though I noticed I have to replace the top right knob. The paint is a hammertone that orange peeled, I like the effect so just clearcoated and baked it as is. Shee by mrs keto  The picture in the post above is a better representation of the actual colour.









Did a concept on a Guvnor clone....had issues with the paint that you can see if you look REALLY closely, and am moving to a different type of labelling for major graphics in future (same as on BeeBaa above, it looks OK for knob labelling but not for picture or major graphx.)


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

keto said:


>


MMMM, Bee Baa!!! One of my all-time favs! I think I will need one of those.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Couple more completed builds.

This one is truly a bit of a mess, but I just did it for myself, curious about the Shin-Ei Companion Fuzz and with a theme I'd had in my head a while. It's....not one of my favourite fuzzes hehe. That said, I could certainly build you one!









From certain angles the letters pretty much disappear into the reflective tape.









And a Fuzzrite. I socketed the output capacitors and, for my own purposes, used higher-than-called-for values. With .002's, it's a wickedly bright cutting no-bottom fuzz. I ended up at .0068 and have a much fuller sound out of it. Very fuzzy, cleans up with volume nicely, TONS of output. Gets slightly gated on attack if you hit the guitar real hard.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

This Bosstone clone (name is courtesy of our own lbrown) is *SOLD*. This is a particularly juicy sounding one, a touch fuzzier and very sweet (they all sound a wee bit different). Transistors (2N2222 + 2N3906) are socketed, as is the output capacitor. Set up with output cap at .047 for a fuller rounder tone than stock .022, but I'll include an .022 in case you want to experiment - you get a bit more upper mid and top end with .022, but lose a bit of bottom. LED is blue, also has a battery snap.

The lettering scheme is a bit of an experiment - I believe they are stable but on the off chance they don't stand up to repeated stomping (well, you shouldn't hit them with a STOMP but hey, I'll take the risk) or whatever, I'll warranty complete case replacement for 1 year, you pay shipping back to me and I'll do the rest.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

keto said:


> This Bosstone clone (name is courtesy of our own lbrown) is for sale. Introductory offer of $85 SHIPPED in Canada. This is a particularly juicy sounding one, a touch fuzzier and very sweet (they all sound a wee bit different). Transistors (2N2222 + 2N3906) are socketed, as is the output capacitor. Set up with output cap at .047 for a fuller rounder tone than stock .022, but I'll include an .022 in case you want to experiment - you get a bit more upper mid and top end with .022, but lose a bit of bottom. LED is blue, also has a battery snap.
> 
> The lettering scheme is a bit of an experiment - I believe they are stable but on the off chance they don't stand up to repeated stomping (well, you shouldn't hit them with a STOMP but hey, I'll take the risk) or whatever, I'll warranty complete case replacement for 1 year, you pay shipping back to me and I'll do the rest.


Very Kool. If that one is not spoken for I will take it along with the Bee baa I ordered previously.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

OK thanks, Scott....consider it yours. Bee Baa I'm working on as we speak...unfortunately had to scrub the box twice now, definitely taking too long to get it done LOL. On the plus side, April was tough with lots of work travel and relatives visiting when I was home....May has much less of the first and zero of the second.


In other news, here's a Fuzzrite clone. Box is powdercoated 'copper penny' from Pedal Parts Plus. LED is orange. The transistors (2N3904's) are socketed - I've tried others but these sound the best. The real magic is in the output caps....stock is .002, which yields a VERY VERY bright cutting fuzz.....I've put in .0068's and get a much rounder fuller fuzz, tho it still has plenty of cut. Any bigger cap and it started to get boomy, for my ear this is perfect. But you can experiment with it yourself very easily due to the socketing.

*No battery snap on this one, external 9v only* as it's in a slightly smaller box.

*SOLD*. 1 year warranty for full box replacement if the letters become dislodged - you pay shipping back to me, and I'll redo the entire box with a different scheme and ship at my expense. 

Very slight mark under 'FUZZ' where I didn't quite get some glue cleaned up...other than that, it's just reflection in the 2nd pic under the letters.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Heck, I am a sucker for all fuzzes. I will take the Copper penny one as well if no one has previous dibs.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

sh333 said:


> Heck, I am a sucker for all fuzzes. I will take the Copper penny one as well if no one has previous dibs.


Very nice, thank you sir.

Progress is significant now on BeeBaa, hope it meets with your approval. This is pre-clearcoating.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Another one to sell. Square Wave Generator....op amp based, more a distortion than a fuzz....*somewhat* like a Distortion+/250. Fairly low gain and low output, unity is a ways past noon on the volume. Will supply 2 op amps, which are very easy to change out:
-LM741 is noisier, lower gain, but more defined all the way thru and particularly better bass response
-TL071 is quieter, gainier, a little less defined and a little less bottom end.

Output capacitor is also socketed - I haven't played around with it, the value as supplied should be fine but if you want brighter go smaller and vice versa.

Here's a youtube of the pedal this is based on....tho I will tell you that it's not that close to what I hear in the vid...probably just a matter of the gear being used/camera mic compression/old components in his. Gets you in the ballpark anyways. YouTube - DeArmond Square Wave Distortion Generator

* NO BATTERY SNAP.*

*REVISED SEE POST 38, with new youtube. ADDED LED, CHANGED POT VALUES TO MORE USABLE RANGE.*


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

keto said:


> Very nice, thank you sir.
> 
> Progress is significant now on BeeBaa, hope it meets with your approval. This is pre-clearcoating.


Looks killer!!!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

This one is spoken for. Bosstone clone.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Got my dirty laundry and my Fuzzrite pedals in the mail today. They look and sound killer!!

People get yourself one of these pedals! Great value from a solid builder.

Thanks Kent!!!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Thank you, Scott. High praise indeed coming from you!

Here's something else I've been slowly working on for a while. It's neither R G Keen's Rocket Fuzz nor Devi Ever's. It started out to be Keen's, but I built it twice and never did get it working right, so I pulled the circuit and put it away for rainy debugging day. Meanwhile, I had done an experiment putting 3 circuits in 1 box....that didn't turn out as I'd hoped, so I pulled out the op-amp Big Muff board and put it in here....sorta fitting, if you're a Smashing Pumpkins fan like me! Base is a little darker because I didn't spray as many coats of gold flake over top of the Duplicolour green. Sounds killer! Definitely different than any transistor Muff I've heard, little tighter and more a distortion but not a radical departure.
















Could have shortened up & managed a few wires some, did it due to ease of removal of the circuit and it's just for me.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Bender: Mark 2 variant, silicon transistors, fairly high gain. The bias knob is the key to this one, see vid for details. Sounds best thru a clean or clean-ish amp, tho set the fuzz low the bias high and can be used to tighten up a fairly overdriven amp, adding gain and sustain. 

This one has some _minor_ superficial imperfections, a bit of dust in the clearcoat only. Letters are loose inside the bubbles, *bubbles may not stand up to a solid stomping, so this one might not be for the gigging musician * 1 year warranty on the finishing (ie, if it comes apart or the letters fall off or whatever - ship it to me and you get a new box or a refinish, I ship back to you at my expense.) Lifetime warranty on guts. 

*edit* 1) LED is blue 2) *NO BATTERY SNAP 9v external supply ONLY*.

Sold, thank you! More coming.

OMG I did a youtube clamfest vid!
[YOUTUBE]gABsgZ_vLx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

*REVISED. ADDED LED, CHANGED POT VALUES. New youtube in post 39* 
[YOUTUBE]YrG41JzNwTQ[/YOUTUBE]
That was done with the TL071, also comes with a 741 op amp, see below for description.



keto said:


> Another one to sell. Square Wave Generator....op amp based, more a distortion than a fuzz....*somewhat* like a Distortion+/250. Fairly low gain and low output, unity is a ways past noon on the volume. Will supply 2 op amps, which are very easy to change out:
> -LM741 is noisier, lower gain, but more defined all the way thru and particularly better bass response
> -TL071 is quieter, gainier, a little less defined and a little less bottom end.
> 
> ...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Finished Scott's Bee Baa. Did a vid....moreso than previous efforts, the camera mic just KILLED the dynamics on this one...the booster is much louder, the fuzz with overdriven amp much more cutting. Anyways, thought some may be curious about the general characteristics of a BeeBaa, so here's my take.
[YOUTUBE]2tdkty7ToB4[/YOUTUBE]

And some finished pics.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Looking forward to getting this one in the mail!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

This one is for myself, not for sale. I'm sure you can guess what it is, Rat with Reutz mod and 3 way clipping. Ears = Vol, Fur = Gain, Teeth = Tone, Tail = Reutz. Superglue reacted slightly with the copper, so you see some minor rough patches around the trap hold downs. Still have to figure out a system to hold down the long arm up to the top, it's free floating right now. Mouse drawn with nail polish, cured a week but still a touch soft as you can see where the stomp switch washer squished the ear. Probable youtube tomorrow.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

These 2 should cure another few days but should be ready to go my next weekend.

Bender $100 shipped. See details and youtube above. Box is PPP Purple Starlight, it's sweet I need to order more this colour!

General Mayhem = Bosstone with output capacitors on a switch, .022 for more middy, .047 for fat. Diodes are socketed (but not switchable) so you can run asymetrical (smoother) or symetrical (as set up, grindier and a bit more output). Box is PPP Red Baron Red. $85 shipped. Sound clip up above somewhere, will also do a youtube if time allows this weekend.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

People should buy these ^ before I end up buying them 

That rat looks killer too.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

youtube of the Fuzzrite. Man, I love this fuzz, click to see why! It's not as 'top end hairy'/fizzy as it sounds in the vid, camera mic etc etc.

[YOUTUBE]Vj7lmgG_SIY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

This one will be a Fuzzrite clone, see post above, youtube has details. *see below for finished product!*


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Your housing designs are awesome


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Budda said:


> Your housing designs are awesome


Thanks, man =) That's the impression I'm hoping to make. I'm not doing anything new and groundbreaking on the circuit side, though I am certainly doing some mods that *I* like....so I hope that by offering a 'custom shop' type, made-to-order, and strictly one-off enclosures, that may be of interest to some of you.

All that said, here's a plain jane vanilla offering. Based on a Coloursound 1-knob fuzz, added a gain control and a bias control. Transistors are GERMANIUM NTE128's, quite low gain. Very FuzzFace-ish old style fuzz, with a bit of tweakability. The gain (middle) knob is mostly going to be run full up, and the volume (left) close to it - again, almost just like a FF. The interesting part is playing with the bias knob (right), go from sputtery to fat to hot.

The transistors are socketed, so you can play with any NPN trannies...I tried some medium and high gainers but seems this circuit likes 'lower the better'. Filter cap is also socketed, will affect presence as you change values.

Case is unfinished, you can polish it up any time you like, or buff it and clear coat it to protect it.

*9vDC only, no battery snap.* Smaller 'MXR size' enclosure.

*$70 + Shipping* EMT or PayPal preferred


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

General Mayhem #1. Bosstone with fat switch, slightly more bottom end when engaged. Box is PPP Red Baron Red. Your choice of knobs. 9v DC only, *no battery snap.*

*SLIGHT FINISH IMPERFECTIONS around LED bezel and a very small mark on the side under the G. No warranty on finish, lifetime on guts.*

*SOLD thank you Ryan*


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Here's (another) one I built for myself. It was lots of fun, and I learned a lot along the way. Youtube is a must see!


















Need to do a little wire management, but not bad for 5 knobs/3 LED's etc etc.









[YOUTUBE]eqjmauZ7Dao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Hairy Eyeball #1! Fuzzrite clone, modded, see youtube in post #31 for details. Has battery snap. Colour is PPP Hammered Black.

I guarantee, you'll have the only one like it  *$85 + Shipping* EMT or PayPal preferred.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

*REVISED* Square Wave Generator #1. Added LED. Changed pot values for more usable range. First youtube earlier in thread is pre-changes, also uses LM741 op amp.

New youtube with changes noted, also uses TL072 op amp, which has more gain, more compression, is quieter.

*BOTH OP-AMPS ARE INCLUDED IN THE PRICE* so you can pick and choose what sounds best with YOUR rig.

I had the volume *a hair* too high, slightly overloads camera input - it's a bit smoother in the room and not as top-endy, and the base Vibrochamp clean is *clean*. I really like how this one sounds.
[YOUTUBE]eJANpI6MBxI[/YOUTUBE]










*$85 + shipping* EMT or PayPal preferred.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Bender #2. This one is just a SCREAMER, very tempted to keep it. Youtube (same circuit, not this specific pedal) in post #24. As with most of my builds, the transistors (2N3904x2 + 2N5088x1) are socketed. You can easily put in lower gain transistors for a more vintage sound - no biasing required, there's a bias knob! Enclosure is PPP Purple Starlight.

*NO BATTERY SNAP. Knobs can be changed out for same style in black on request.*

*$100 + Shipping* EMT or PayPal preferred


























All current inventory is shown below, details are above on this page.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Another Bender, same specs as above except 1% resistors (this one's a little smoother, probably due to that as everything else is the same) and I moved the dc jack up top. Enclosure is PPP Black Starlight. *$100 + shipping* EMT or PayPal preferred.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Canada Post Expedited typically is in the $10-12 range and includes tracking and insurance, with pretty quick delivery.

Don't forget -
no deposit required - payment on inspection of pics of finished build
many many customization options included in basic pricing
many many circuits available - my 'library' and experience extends well beyond those that are listed in inventory or anywhere in this thread. If you don't see what you are looking for, PLEASE ASK!

For example, I was recently contacted and asked about a boost ala SHO. Sure enough, I can do that - it's almost done, see Pirate Boost below.

Almost ready to go is General Mayhem #2. It will be a Bosstone clone WITHOUT clipping diodes, which makes it louder and fuzzier. I haven't finalized which additional mod I am going to put in it, but am thinking diodes on a 3 way switch for none/symetrical/asymetrical....but you could specify something else if you act now 

Pre clearcoat:









Now nice and shiny, with GM#2 box.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Badger #1 - Rat with LM308 and 3 way clipping - middle = none, top = 2 @ LED (symetrical), bottom = 3 @ silicon diode (asymetrical). Orange LED. *No battery snap.*

Went a little different with the sideways configuration, perfect for that 'in between' row on your board.

Ears = Volume
Fur = Distortion
Teeth = Tone
Tail = Reutz mod, affects both tone and gain.

Put a bigger cap in the chain, no lack of bottom on this [email protected]!

*$125 + shipping* EMT or PayPal


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I am the lucky guy who got the Pirate Boost. This is the best boost I have ever used and keto is a pleasure to deal with!


keto said:


> Canada Post Expedited typically is in the $10-12 range and includes tracking and insurance, with pretty quick delivery.
> 
> Don't forget -
> no deposit required - payment on inspection of pics of finished build
> ...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

General Mayhem #2
-Bosstone clone. Much higher output cap. *Could be a bit boomy with a rig that has a lot of bottom end output. Sounds great with my Tele thru a couple of amps but a little overmuch (a little, but still) with a Les Paul thru a 4x12.*
-3 way clipping switch. Top is 4 Germanium diodes - fuzzier, looser, less output. Gets a bit of an octave effect with fuzz maxed. Middle is no clipping - much louder, more fuzz-ish. Bottom is 3 silicon diodes - tighter, smoother,more like an overdrive, in-between volume wise.
-the 'V' and 'F' are floating in a bubble, so don't be alarmed that they're not oriented straight....they'll always move around.
-has battery snap and clip. LED is orange.

*$90 + shipping.* EMTpreferred or PayPal.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Inventory current.

I've come upon a pretty big stash of NOS germanium (and some silicon) low gain transistors that are IDEAL for: Rangemasters, Fuzz Faces, Tonebenders. Going to work up a few but will take requests. Probably make a couple of Rangemasters first, may put caps on switch to make multi-range boost, may also put a 2nd boost (SHO? LPB? MOSFET? any are easily doable) in the same box (separate stomp switches). Let me know if you're looking for something specific.

On the subject of Fuzz Faces, I've built a few (lord knows, there must be 1000 ways to tweak them) and not been satisfied UNTIL...I just built a silicon version that ends up being a 4 knobber - vol, gain, and bias for BOTH transistors. It's very similar to a Fulltone '69. The bias on the first transistor lets you dial out some edge, really smooths it out...and the bias on the 2nd lets you simulate dying battery type sounds, and generally fine tune the fuzz. And, bonus, found a trick to give it PLENTY of output, no more running the volume at 90-100% all the time just to reach unity. Sounds HUUUUUGE and, while it can be sizzley and a little ragged (which I prefer), it can also be set very smmmoooooooth. Can be built with either silicon or germaniums, have both in the proper gain ranges. AND yet another bonus, most of the transistors are NPN so can be run negative ground with the rest of your pedal board's power supply.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Great stuff Kent. These boxes are really a work of art. I love how each is individually designed. I was lucky enough to snag the General Mayhem #1. Killer fuzz, sounds great. Kent's gotta be the nicest guy to deal with too. Thanks again!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

BACK TO SCHOOL SALE! (what that really means is that I have to pay a tuition bill for my son and need to raise a bit of cash flow lol). Full descriptions, gutshots, and in many cases youtube samples are in the posts above. Keep watching, tomorrow I'm going to list up a bunch of prototypes, seconds (exterior only) and 1-offs dirt cheap.

*ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING CANADA POST EXPEDITED*

RAT clone $100









Bosstone with 3 way clipping $75









Benders (your choice) $90 *note* - since those pics, I changed out the switch washers on both to a regular round washer and put the lock washer inside the box*







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

CONTINUED FROM ABOVE, SHIPPING INCLUDED

Fuzzrite clone with larger output caps, a more rounded full fuzz $75









Square Wave Generator - IC based overdrive/fuzz, includes extra IC to swap in and out $75









Phaser, youtube is a MUST SEE (up above) very tweakable $150 (I might say 'NO!' when you inquire on this one lol)









Clone of a Coloursound One Knob Fuzz (huh?) with added gain and bias controls. Polished box is unfinished, can be easily cleaned up if you scuff it with fine steel wool or 1000+ grit wetsanding or even a car polisher. GERMANIUM TRANSISTORS very much like a Fuzz Face. $70


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

CONTINUED FROM ABOVE SHIPPING INCLUDED

My personal RAT. LM308, yes. 3-way clipping diodes even/odd and LED's. $125. I might say 'NO!' when you inquire on this one too 









NOTE: center bar of the mousetrap is NOT fastened down, though it's tight enough at the joint that it doesn't 'float' much if you leave it alone.









My personal Big Muff - op-amp version, sounds G I G A N T I C $100 (yes, base is slightly mis-matched for colour)









BYOC Leeds Fuzz with the keto touch $60









Prototype Shin-Ei Fuzz. Take a good close look, the reflective tape isn't cut that well and I got some overspray on the tape around the edges. Violet 10mm LED may be a little loose, I'll double check it and if need be superglue it a bit before I ship. Sounds fantastic. $60


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

CONTINUED FROM ABOVE SHIPPING INCLUDED

Marshall Guv'nor clone. Paint job has a pretty good chip in it, I'll take a fresh pic tomorrow and post detail. Great sounding OD/Distortion unit, the magic is in the mids control! $70 unless my son claims it 









Another Bender, I have to replace the circuit in this one so maybe a 1 week wait. High gain silicon Tone Bender variant, with switchable output cap for more sustain and bottom. Box may have slight imperfections (I'm posting from away from home, will update 8/20). $75









*MORE COMING FRIDAY 8/20*


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

As obtuse as it may seem, i will take the Leeds fuzz. 

Maybe gimme the colorful looking Bender as well please.

Paypal invoice?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

sh333 said:


> As obtuse as it may seem, i will take the Leeds fuzz.  *There aren't enough smileys for this!*
> 
> Maybe gimme the colorful looking Bender as well please.*Thank you, as always.*
> 
> Paypal invoice? *Incoming, when I get back home tomorrow.*


Side note, I made a Bee Baa for Scott a while back but it's not *quite* right. I've been working on fine tuning it, and even thought I had my hands on some old original Japanese transistors, but it looks like I'm getting screwed in that ebay transaction. GRRRRRRR. Did find some of the *other* transistors I needed (again, don't have them in hand yet but it was a more recent order) so still working on it....but, as I have told Scott, all he has to do is say the word for an instant refund _I am 100% committed to customer satisfaction_.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

keto said:


> Side note, I made a Bee Baa for Scott a while back but it's not *quite* right. I've been working on fine tuning it, and even thought I had my hands on some old original Japanese transistors, but it looks like I'm getting screwed in that ebay transaction. GRRRRRRR. Did find some of the *other* transistors I needed (again, don't have them in hand yet but it was a more recent order) so still working on it....but, as I have told Scott, all he has to do is say the word for an instant refund _I am 100% committed to customer satisfaction_.


No worries, I am sure you will get it sorted eventually. Bummer about the ebay thing. EBAY does tend to suck at times!?!??!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

CONTINUED FROM ABOVE PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING CANADA POST EXPEDITED










Left - BYOC Big Muff/Large Beaver. Built to Ram's Head specs. Lettering is under clearcoat. $60

Middle - BYOC 250+ . No lettering or clearcoat, $50 as is (I'll throw in knobs of your choice, will send you a pic with selection available). Built it with asymetrical clipping, sounds great.

Right - Red Llama clone. No clearcoat over letters, which are just stickers. Box is a Hammond pre-painted that black and seems VERY durable. Fantastic sounding OD, fuzzy as you turn it way up, I can see why it has the solid reputation it does...very FAT. $50

All 3 of these have a battery snap. Most of the ones above do not, but talk to me if you want one added.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

May as well give me the BYOC muff and the Llama clone too. Please add them to my total. thanks!


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Just bumping this thread for a great pedal builder. Any chance for an updated inventory list on these pedals?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I should have posted, I'm essentially on hiatus right now. I'll do a pic and price list of what's on hand in the next few days.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Bumping a very old thread. Just played through my General Mayhem Fuzz and the Luna Fuzz I picked up from Kent years ago. (The Luna Fuzz has been on my board for years now). Curious as to what happened to the pedal building. Love these pedals.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Had no clue that Keto even made pedals.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

He did. I had no idea this thread still existed.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

He could delete the thread


----------

